# Which Grinder?



## MrP (May 18, 2015)

Hello All,

Long time lurker.. I have a (2014) Gaggia Classic (with un-pressurised basket, adjusted pressure and Silvia Wand Mod). I've been using a (modded for finer grind) De'Longhi KG89 Coffee Grinder for some time now and i'm fed up of the inconsistent grind i'm getting. I always use the same beans and my grinder is dialled in to around 90% accuracy but the De'Longhi seems to be affected by various sources (ambient temp, how many beans are in the hopper, each batch of beans etc).

I've been told and read time and time again the Iberital MC2 is the way forward.. Are there any other machines I should be looking at?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

If you're looking to spend under £100 then an MC2 would be a good choice, I picked up one of this forum as my first grinder. Another option could be a feldgrind hand grinder - I've got one of these coming in the post









If you're considering spending between £100-200 then you should look at picking up a commercial grinder like a Mazzer Super Jolly, Compak K6, Nuova Simonelli Eureka or MDX - there are a lot of options at this price point these are just the ones that I've been looking at.

Also you should get your post count up so that you can get access to the for sale section of the forum.

Good luck!


----------



## MrP (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for the response.

I use the machine almost daily (and in a rush whilst I'm getting ready for work) so I don't fancy a hand grinder. I have heard of the Mazzer Super Jolly so i'll take a look into one of those too.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

MrP said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I use the machine almost daily (and in a rush whilst I'm getting ready for work) so I don't fancy a hand grinder. I have heard of the Mazzer Super Jolly so i'll take a look into one of those too.


Just got a Mazzer SJ for use with my Classic. Superb grinder and big upgrade from my last one. Bit more challenging to dial in the grind but the coffee tastes waaaaaay better with this grinder. Go for it!


----------



## MrP (May 18, 2015)

I've been keeping a keen eye on ebay, gumtree and this forum for used items and researching what's what.

I've seen a Eureka Mignon Grinder fairly local - I think it's an attractive machine and will suit the style of the Gaggia and reviews seem ok. Only concern it's a MK1 (but looks very clean). What are people thoughts on these?


----------



## S-Type (Dec 27, 2016)

5-6 years ago I had DeLonghi KG89 and I wasn't satisfied, at that moment it was also paired with Gaggia Classic...

The problem was with burrs, it doesn't have "real" burrs. With factory settings I couldn't grind fine enough for espresso so I modified it by disassembling it and removed the grinder adjustment pin that allowed me to grind a few more clicks finer than factory but that still wasn't satisfying for me... Also there is problem with static in plastic container.

In the end I sold it to fellow forum member who was entering the coffee world in my country and bought Mazzer SJ and since I have tried a few more (La San Marco, La Scala, Fiorenzatto, Macap... and more...) but I will always keep one Mazzer SJ (Now I have 3 of them, my wife will kill me







)

My recommendation is to save little more money and go for used Mazzer SJ, you won't regret it!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

There is currently a Compak K6 for sale on this forum. I wholeheartedly suggest you give it some real consideration. Also the seller @nicktid is a great chap, I bought a La Pavoni off him and he was a pleasure to deal.


----------

